#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Скажи холивару нет.

## Fritz

> «Именно так, Кассапа. Когда [благородных] существ становится меньше и подлинная Дхамма исчезает, то появляется больше дисциплинарных правил, и, несмотря на это, меньше монахов достигает конечной цели. Исчезновения подлинной Дхаммы не наступает, покуда в мире не возникает искажённая Дхамма. Но когда появляется искажённая Дхамма, подлинная Дхамма исчезает. Подобно тому, как золото не исчезает, покуда поддельное золото не появляется в мире, но золото исчезает, когда поддельное золото появляется в мире, то точно также и подлинная Дхамма не исчезает, покуда искажённая Дхамма не появляется в мире, и подлинная Дхамма исчезает, когда искажённая Дхамма возникает в мире.
> Не земля заставляет подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть. Не вода… не огонь… не воздух заставляет подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть. Но никчёмные люди, которые появляются здесь [в Сангхе] заставляют подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть.


Это неплохой ответ Чемберленам, любителям поговорить о том, что "махаяна - не буддизм". Из цитаты явствует, что если махаяна - искажённая Дхамма, то тхеравада тоже.

----------

Ersh (04.06.2010), Ittosai (04.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.06.2010), Вова Л. (03.06.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

А в каком из сундуков больше всего настоящих золотых монет?

----------


## Zom

Очевидно, в самом раннем. В буддизме "никай" следует искать золото.

----------

Нея (05.06.2010), Юань Дин (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Очевидно в самом живом, а не в буквоедстве.

 :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Zom

Это да. А самая живая традиция из буддизма никай - это, как известно, тхеравада. Хотя не знаю, может где-то в Китае, Вьетнаме или Корее и практикуют учения из китайских агам. Но даже если так - видимо в крайне малом объёме, чтобы это можно было назвать "жизнью".. Хотя тут лучше спросить у тех, кто этот вопрос изучил или может изучить в данный момент. Например у наших соотечественников в Корее -)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Вообще "очевидность" по сути повод для холивара. и кто начал? :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А насчет где больше монет, то кто-то золотом Дхарму меряет, а кто-то способностями. Попробывать и то и другое и выбрать вкусное самому, никто не мешает.

----------

Jambal Dorje (03.06.2010), Майя П (03.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Зачем же холивар? Не нужен он, т.к. есть слова Будды - появляется искажённая Дхамма, неискажённая исчезает.

----------


## Ондрий

не прошло и суток))))

----------

Tashi_Tsering (03.06.2010), Вова Л. (03.06.2010), Михаил Макушев (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...появляется искажённая Дхамма..


 Ага.. 4 БИ от Блаватской почитаешь и поймешь, что такое искажения :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Big Grin:  А у нас самые аутентичные монетки! А у нас зато с клеймом буддийского монетного двора! А у нас с сертификатом от Самантабхадры!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (03.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Вот настоящие монеты:

----------

Zom (03.06.2010), Интегра (03.06.2010), Юань Дин (03.06.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> не прошло и суток))))


Да какие сутки - холивать начали еще в той теме. Хотя, тут я с Фрицем согласен - ниакакого холивара нет - просто обсуждение цитаты. А вот последовавшие ответы действительно холиварные + попытка все замять и слить в офф-топ.

----------


## Neroli

> Но никчёмные люди, которые появляются здесь [в Сангхе] заставляют подлинную Дхамму исчезнуть.


Если речь о Сангхе, то их много. И если из тхеравадинской сангхи тащить всё в махаяскую и наоборот, будет не дхарма, а винегрет.

----------


## Юань Дин

у нас в сибирской глубинке вообще никаких монет нет. Кроме наших, деревянных.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот настоящие монеты


Дешевая подделка. Нет отпечатка пальца Будды  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если речь о Сангхе, то их много.


 Это речь уже про ту Сангху, которая еще при Будде :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (03.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Это речь уже про ту Сангху, которая еще при Будде


А что с ней стало и где она сейчас?

----------


## Юань Дин

Кстати, читал мнение последователей Агни-Йоги, которые говорят, что Учение Живой Этики основано на Калачакра-тантре.
И есть мнение последователей Е.П. Блаватской, что буддизм, представленный на БФ - экзотерический, а Е.П. Блаватская основывалась на эзотерическом буддизме.
Пока не смог найти серьезных аргументов ни за, ни против этих мнений. Все стороны основываются на вере.

Вот такие вот есть мнения в мире.

----------


## Fritz

> Дешевая подделка. Нет отпечатка пальца Будды


Точно, да к тому же деньги и вовсе имеют номинальную ценность, ценность только по названию.

----------

